

How to Implement a Tree in Ember.js - seilund
http://billysbilling.com/blog/How-to-implement-a-tree-in-Ember-js
Representing data structures such as trees is really simple with Ember.js. I'll show you how to do it in about 50 lines of code. We will use the experimental {{control}} Handlebars helper.
======
mpowered
Very nice... It's good to see that complex UI components can be handled so
elegantly in ember.js!

